# Subscribed Threads



## e.Blackstar (Jan 9, 2006)

I don't have the thread subscription turned on, but every once in a while five or six random threads will show up in my folder. Does anyone know why that is?


----------



## Elendae (Jan 12, 2006)

Anyone gonna help the Gal?!?!?!
Sorry but I don't know, just bringing this up again.


----------



## e.Blackstar (Jan 13, 2006)

Thanks m'dear.


----------



## HLGStrider (Jan 13, 2006)

The gremlins put them there.

Code for Elgee has no idea.


----------



## e.Blackstar (Jan 13, 2006)

Awww, you're so helpful.


----------



## Urambo Tauro (Jan 13, 2006)

Are the threads really random? Did you post in them at all?


----------



## e.Blackstar (Jan 14, 2006)

Yes, they're all ones that I posted in, but they don't appear based on recent-ness of the post, or amount.


----------



## HLGStrider (Jan 14, 2006)

It must have a reason, but I doubt it is a reasonable one. I think the Gremlins may be your best bet.


----------



## Urambo Tauro (Jan 14, 2006)

e.Blackstar said:


> I don't have the thread subscription turned on....


Do you mean that your "Default Thread Subscription Mode" (in your "Edit Options" menu) is set to "Do not subscribe"?

When I posted in this thread, it automatically subscribed me to it, and my "Default Thread Subscription Mode" is set to "No email notification".


----------



## e.Blackstar (Jan 15, 2006)

> Do you mean that your "Default Thread Subscription Mode" (in your "Edit Options" menu) is set to "Do not subscribe"?



Yep. 
Bah, el mensaje fue mas corto...


----------



## Ingwë (Jan 16, 2006)

Guys, don't you think that it may be vBulletin problem. I am a member of other forums 'Powered by vBulletin'. The vBulletin 3.5.1 one doesn't send e-mail notifications but the 3.5.3 one does


----------

